# GM seeking players in Nashua NH



## Nine Hands (Feb 4, 2004)

New Forgotten Realms Campaign beginning on Thurs nights.  Players needed for a Harper or Moonstar FR campaign.

Dariana, NineHand's wife


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 5, 2004)

You guys have checked in with your local game store, right? Wizard's Attic probably has a bulletin board in-store.


----------



## Nine Hands (Feb 5, 2004)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> You guys have checked in with your local game store, right? Wizard's Attic probably has a bulletin board in-store.




The game will be taking place at the Wizard's Tower in Nashua.  Never been to Wizard's Attic.  Where is that?


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 6, 2004)

In my imagination; I meant Wizard's Tower.  

I know there are a few people from Nashua here on the boards. If I remember who, I'll let you know. In addition, consider putting a link to this thread in your sig so that every post you make is a mini-reminder to people.


----------



## carlbobo (Feb 11, 2004)

I wish I still lived in Nashua...damn fate!!!!


----------



## Lord Belgar (Feb 20, 2004)

Damn.  My wife and I work on 2nd Shift.  Oh well.  Let me know if things change.
We live just down the street from the Wizard's Tower.
Later


----------



## Nine Hands (Feb 20, 2004)

Lord Belgar said:
			
		

> Damn.  My wife and I work on 2nd Shift.  Oh well.  Let me know if things change.
> We live just down the street from the Wizard's Tower.
> Later




Really?

We both do too 

You should come by some day (I'm there Saturday nights and Sunday nights), maybe we can cook something up over the summer when my oldest can watch the rest of the "clan".

Just ask for Lisa or John Sussenberger, the person behind the counter (possibly Lisa) will know who you are looking for


----------



## Lord Belgar (Feb 20, 2004)

*Coolness*

I might have to stop in this weekend.  I haven't gamed or GM'ed in a long, long time.  Something like 7 years.  But I have kept with the times.  3rd Edition looks well layed out but I have absolutely no experience with it.

I have played many games thoughout my gaming career like
Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay (true classic)
AD&D 1st and 2nd Edition
Werewolf the Apocalypse
Shadowrun
Gamma World
Chill 1st and 2nd Editions
and many others I can't remember 

Looking forward to meeting you folks.
BTW the real name is John Bouchard.


----------



## Nine Hands (Feb 20, 2004)

Lord Belgar said:
			
		

> I might have to stop in this weekend.  I haven't gamed or GM'ed in a long, long time.  Something like 7 years.  But I have kept with the times.  3rd Edition looks well layed out but I have absolutely no experience with it.
> 
> I have played many games thoughout my gaming career like
> Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay (true classic)
> ...




Cool 

I'll be at the store with my kids around 3 or 4pm on Saturday.  Sunday I'll be there by 6pm since I have to pick the wife up at Total Con and get back to run my Epic Forgotten Realms game 

Ask June or Lisa (my wife) about any game openings, you may be surprised (I know that there is a Shadowrun game running Saturday afternoons, my Robotech GM runs the Shadowrun game).


----------



## Lord Belgar (Feb 20, 2004)

What style of gaming is the most popular, meaning Hack and Slash, Political, Total Emersion Style, Character Driven, Dungeon Exploring, Monty Hall and that sort of thing.

Personally I like playing Character Driving stories with tons of background info, preferable using the Central Casting System from Task Force Games.  Characters so rich that they transend the $0.01 piece of paper they are printed on.  Magic Items and such don't mean alot to me as long as they have a place in the story.  In a nutshell, I game for the stories more that I do to just increase the level of my characters, though this is definately not a bad thing .  If my characters die,  I want it to count for something and not "crap I fumble and I fall on my sword type of stuff" that I have seen in  many adventures.  Rules get are bent only if it advances or enchances the story.  Man, I miss this stuff.

Anyway enough ranting.
I should be by this weekend to check things out
Later


----------



## Nine Hands (Feb 20, 2004)

Lord Belgar said:
			
		

> What style of gaming is the most popular, meaning Hack and Slash, Political, Total Emersion Style, Character Driven, Dungeon Exploring, Monty Hall and that sort of thing.
> 
> Personally I like playing Character Driving stories with tons of background info, preferable using the Central Casting System from Task Force Games.  Characters so rich that they transend the $0.01 piece of paper they are printed on.  Magic Items and such don't mean alot to me as long as they have a place in the story.  In a nutshell, I game for the stories more that I do to just increase the level of my characters, though this is definately not a bad thing .  If my characters die,  I want it to count for something and not "crap I fumble and I fall on my sword type of stuff" that I have seen in  many adventures.  Rules get are bent only if it advances or enchances the story.  Man, I miss this stuff.
> 
> ...




There are many different games running at the store of all different styles.  There are tournament events that encompass many of the different styles, etc.  As for character driven you can easily find a game like that (it sounds like both the Robotech game and my Epic Forgotten Realms game).  Come on down and we can point you in a good direction.  I just spoke with my middle son and I'm gonna pick him up and head down there tonight for a little while.


----------

